# My power company is cutting our power for 6 hours....



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

What do I do!? My power company will be doing some sort of maintenance, so they'll be cutting off the power for 6 hours this tuesday night (11pm to 5 am).

I don't want my fish to die! and...if the filters don't have power for 6 hours, is all the bacteria going to die? I'd imagine that bacteria in a closed canister filter wouldn't have access to oxygen.

I don't have any battery-operated stuff (air pumps, etc..).

Help!


----------



## Payara (Apr 14, 2009)

I had no electricity for 36hrs because of a hurricane and all my fish were fine. I dont think you'll have a problem


----------



## BIG BWALZ (Feb 28, 2008)

I had the same thing for probably close to double that amount of time, and mine were fine. I just have a 55g mbuna tank with a couple hob filters, but I had no problems. I was worried about it also, I bugged the workers in the street a little and told them to hurry. I checked my chemical levels every few hours throughout the day and when it came back on and I had no increase in the bad stuff even. Even if you have a bacteria die off if you have a well established tank with lots of sand and rocks and stuff that should be plenty of bacteria from what I know. If you have a canister filter it should be no different than if you were to get a brand new one or clean the heck out of the existing one I would think.

If you were really worried you could always get/use a generator also but I'm sure you thought of that already.


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

don't worry, a 6 hour powerless period won't be an issue. just make sure the tank is airated the night of it going off, add an additional airstone if you have one but i don't think it will be necessary.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Battery powered air pump or two.

Probably not necessary but couldn't hurt


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The battery powered air pumps are cheap...like $10 each.

But I agree unless your tank is overstocked, the fish should have enough oxygen. It's night, they will be resting and using less.

I also agree if you are going to worry about anything, I'd worry about the bacteria in the canisters. I've had the power off that long and been OK, but I didn't know it was off.

If I felt ambitious, I would take the media out of the canisters and float it in the tank. The bacteria will have more access to oxygen that way. Then just reassemble when the power comes back.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

lol....DJRansome, I was thinking of doing exactly that.

Also, I'll see if I can pick up a battery powered air pump....just so I'll feel better 

Thanks for all the replies, you've all been a great help!


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I've heard to open the lids up. When I've had short power losses, I you take a cup, dip in tank and pour back in. It would stir the top. I would do it maybe 5 min or so.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Six hours no problem just stir up surface water every hour or two, you might do a water change when power is restored, and one just prior to power being shut down if you know the time frame. Maybe leave the lights off the day of the planned outage as well.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I would only worry about keeping the filter media wet but really that is not even a cause of concern.
I would be more worried to make sure the electric company only needs 6 hours and not all night.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

About agitating the water every hour or two....it'll be the middle of the night!!! I'll be awake until 12, but no later than that.

Thanks again for all the advice!!


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Stir it up real good prior to going to bed and sleep tight.
With all of the concern over the fish and the outage I doubt if you will sleep anyways.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL!! I'm embarrassed to say that that's probably true!


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

so grab a case of beach barley pops and enjoy a candle lit evening with your little friends haha


----------



## 810Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a little overkill, but if you are really worried rent a generator. Then absolutely no worries. Hook your refrigerator up too


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow...I don't think that 6 hours of power outage would warrant such extreme measures!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well a lot of us lose power fairly often, and my well pump is electric. So no running water, no flushing, no showers...yech. Nice to be able to pump up the tank, run the heat and fridge, and oh yeah, the fish tanks, every couple of hours.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I would be more worried about loosing AC for the night than my fish tanks... although in Montreal it may not be so bad...

In that case I'd be more worried about my milk going bad overnight than my fish suffocating or bacteria dying... but as long as you leave the fridge closed it should stay cool...

At 24 hours I would start to be somewhat concerened about fish/tanks... and be more concerened as it inceases to 72 hours... at that point I'd be doing so work to help things stay safe... but 24 hours or less I wouldn't do anything...


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL...no AC needed yet...it's pretty cold at night, too.

It turns out that the power company cancelled whatever they were planning on doing. Well, I have plenty of great advice for next time 

thanks again!


----------

